# GIFs To Share



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## California Girl (Dec 2, 2010)

Why did I instantly think of Bootneck with that middle one?


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2010)

Never mind, it didn't work.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


>



*sigh*  Boys.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2010)

For Bones:


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I'm dreaming of a.......  Christmas.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 2, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


>


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> >



Sick, just plain sick......


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 2, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> >



Mommy, why is there a man trying to take a poopy on my computer?


----------



## Sherry (Dec 2, 2010)

Balls of steel...


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 2, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Mommy, why is there a man trying to take a poopy on my computer?



Well, son, oddly enough, there are women out there that like to check out the buns of steel just as much as the men like to check out the nifty containers that breast milk comes in.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 2, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Mommy, why is there a man trying to take a poopy on my computer?
> ...



Women like to watch men poop?

I am a GAWD to females then.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Women like to watch men poop?
> 
> I am a GAWD to females then.



Nope. We just like to check out the bahookie.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 2, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Women like to watch men poop?
> ...



So no poopy = nookie?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> So no poopy = nookie?



You're gonna have to check with the missus for an absolute ruling in your case, but in general I'm thinking that's the way it works.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 2, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > So no poopy = nookie?
> ...



Yeah, she says the same thing.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Yeah, she says the same thing.



Shocker, huh?


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Jeremy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 2, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, she says the same thing.
> ...



I thought it would be the one thing I had an edge on all the other guys on.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Jeremy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> I thought it would be the one thing I had an edge on all the other guys on.



Apparently you're just like all the other guys. Sorry to be the one to tell you.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## The Infidel (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## The Infidel (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeremy said:


>



Seez.  I'z can doz semaphore.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 2, 2010)

Is that Huggy and Madeline??


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2010)

Mexican bomb disposal unit.






Mission Impossible, The Final Saga.


----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2010)

Excellent, Kat!


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## The Infidel (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 2, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Is that Huggy and Madeline??


----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2010)

Kat said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



You gifs aren't working.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2010)

The Infidel said:


>



That is actually really cool!


----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> ...







You can't see them? I can....am I the only one?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 2, 2010)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



We see them, but they're not animating.


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 2, 2010)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...





I cant see them either....


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 2, 2010)

The Infidel said:


>



Whoa, did you decode the matrix?


----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





What do you see? I see them..........and they aren't animated ones. I had to delete my animated ones.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2010)

Surprise! Oops.....






Welcome to New Zealand!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2010)

Kat said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I see them, they're not animated.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 2, 2010)

Kat said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Why? The bunny would have been cute if it was animated and counting.


----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Yes, dear...and um  to the one you posted prior to this one.


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 2, 2010)

Kat said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...




Where did they go????


----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...




I thought it was cute anyhow..didn't you??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 2, 2010)

Kat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Yes, I did. I guess I should have said "cuter".

The dog and pig picture was cute too.


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 2, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...




What dog and pig?????

This lil piggie is getting chased!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2010)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I figured that out......


----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...




Actually I have a whole slew of the dog that had puppies and had the one pig. I thought it was precious. All gifs aren't animated.

But how's this?


----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## The Infidel (Dec 2, 2010)

Kat said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...










Hee hee....


I could see them.... I was just messin wit ya.

If ya notice I worked in a gif earlier

*****  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




****




but I





 ed


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 3, 2010)

Jeremy said:


>



I see your Gary Busey puppet, and raise you this....


----------



## Sherry (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 3, 2010)

Sherry said:


>



OK, for you, I see your surprised cat, and raise you THIS.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## The Infidel (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## The Infidel (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## The Infidel (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## daveman (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## daveman (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix (Dec 3, 2010)

daveman said:


>



Wicked cool!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 3, 2010)

daveman said:


>



Barrrrrffffffffffffffffffff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Jeremy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## saltshaker (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Shadow (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Shadow (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 5, 2010)

xotoxi said:


>



xotoxi in '48?


----------



## ekrem (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## ekrem (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2010)

The boob ones are not a thrill...for me anyhow..sheesh.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## ekrem (Dec 5, 2010)

Kat said:


> The boob ones are not a thrill...for me anyhow..sheesh.


----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > The boob ones are not a thrill...for me anyhow..sheesh.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 5, 2010)

Kat said:


>


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## saltshaker (Dec 5, 2010)

Kat said:


>





Do me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Do me!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 5, 2010)




----------

